# FC Carree Classic



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Does anyone know if the FC 315 movement in this watch is house, or is it an ETA? Any owner feedback would be appreciated as well.
Many thanks.


----------



## KAW (Jul 15, 2012)

The in-house movements are the FC-700 and FC-900 series, also known as the Manufacture collection on the Frederique Constant website. I believe the base movement for the FC-315 is the Sellita SW200.


----------



## sebastian.ioan (Sep 13, 2014)

KAW said:


> The in-house movements are the FC-700 and FC-900 series, also known as the Manufacture collection on the Frederique Constant website. I believe the base movement for the FC-315 is the Sellita SW200.


Indeed, here's the confirmation :
http://www.frederique-constant.com/watch-care/


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Many thanks for the info. I saw this watch while looking at another piece for my collection. I am also looking for a formal watch in this style and was contemplating a Cartier Tank MC. Looking at this and the 5k price difference has given me pause. Beautiful piece for the money IMHO.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

A Cartier Tank MC is definitely a higher-end watch than an FC-300 series watch, but the value proposition of the FC (or any FC, for that matter) is much better. FWIW, my wife's FC-700 Maxime Manufacture keeps much better time than her just-serviced Cartier Roadster Automatic with an ETA movement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

FC is still a very good value for that price point, IMHO. Very reliable, well built, and good looking.


----------

